# Shrewd Stabilizer Setup with Side Bar



## novicearcher22 (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm looking to add a new stabilizer setup to my tournament bow.
I currently shoot a bee stinger, but I'm starting to change things up.
I'd like to have a 10" on the front and 8" on the side, but I'm not sure the best way of going about it.
Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Tactical-N8 (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm not too familiar with the Shrewd setups, but I just picked up a Bee Stinger Xtreme Hunter Kit that has a 10" on the front 8" on the side. Have you checked this one out? http://b-stinger.com/product-category-page.php?pc=Xtreme+Kit


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Shrewd makes a hunter setup similar to the bee stinger or you can build piece by piece I would recommend the onyx stabilizer from shrewd 
And would pick up some extra weights


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Also do u shoot a open class or a class with stabilizer restrictions


----------



## Tactical-N8 (Feb 14, 2016)

I shoot the hunter class with a 12" restriction on stabilizer.


----------



## kingston_archer (Jan 5, 2017)

New stinger stabilizers are the best for back bars in my opinion but I also shoot for bee stinger so of course I would recommend it


----------



## novicearcher22 (Feb 22, 2017)

I currently shoot novice, but I'm looking to move into hunter before too long.
It looks like I'll have restrictions for a bit.


----------



## spalding756 (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a great hunter class set up for sale. 10/8 with adjustable rear bar mount 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustinC (Feb 5, 2013)

Shrewd Spectrum series 10"/8"

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

